# Do you keep formula on hand just in case?



## laketahoemama (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi, I was thinking that it might be wise to have some formula in the house in case of emegency. Does anyone else keep some on hand, and what kind do you keep? Should I ask my ped what kind is best? Are there any organic/natural types available?
Thanks in advance : )


----------



## TabithaB (Mar 26, 2010)

I have never kept formula on hand. My son wouldn't drink the stuff so it has been a non-issue for me though. They tried to give it to him in the NICU and he wouldn't drink it so they had to call me to come in and feed him. (They tried to take him off BM to see if it was making him sick)

I did always keep a stock of breast milk in the freezer though.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Nope. when I SAH I did have some EBM in the freezer just in case. now that I WOH and pump I have donated milk in there since I just don't pump enough to have excess.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I never did (bf'd my first for 4 years and my second nearly as long, worked PT out of the house for most of that). I did keep a stash of pumped breastmilk in the freezer, and we used that a few times -- like my very first day at work without dd with me, when she was 9 months old, and my car broke down on the way home!!


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

No. I pumped and had a stash of EBF frozen in the early months.

Now, if I were somehow hospitalized or otherwise totally incapacitated, DH having to run out and get a bucket of formula would be the least traumatic aspect of it!


----------



## artzy_fartzy68 (Dec 29, 2005)

no, in case of what? what kind of emergency are you imagining?
If your mean where you'll be separated from baby, then stock up the freezer with breastmilk.
If you mean an emergency where baby is sick, breastmilk is better for sick babies. I can't think of any other emergencies?

formula "on hand" is one of those booby traps that can catch you and destroy your nursing relationship when you're tired, or your supply is low b/c of a growth spurt, or your baby is cranky and MIL is in the house saying "maybe you don't make enough milk" etc.. it's not necessary to have it, and it's certainly "dangerous" to consider if you intend to breastfeed.

It's normal to worry, but my suggestion is to just stock up on breastmilk.


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

Nope. None stored either. If I were unavailable to bf, DH could call in some friends to help out.


----------



## Nicole915 (Apr 1, 2009)

Nope, we don't keep it in the house.

Our nursing path has been one full of joy, but there have also been some challenges. I like to think that I wouldn't turn to formula, but it sure does help not to have it as an option. We also have some formula friendly family who might want to "help". I guess I think of it as trying to eat healthy food, but keeping some junk convenience food in the cabinet 'just in case'.

With stores open 24 hours a day, if there ever was a true emergency that used up our freezer stash we could find some formula.


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

Always had it, never used it. I would get a free sample can in the mail and just keep it. DH preferred to have it since it meant no trip out of the house for him with wailing hungry newborn baby in tow if I should become very sick or be delayed by a traffic accident or something. I also had frozen breastmilk stocked when my babies were too young for solids.

I had two children who wouldn't touch formula under any cirucmstances when it was offered to them later in babyhood, and my youngest who is now drinking "toddler formula," yuck, becasue she is weaned from the breast, allergic/sensitive to cow milk and I have not found a single alternative that she will drink. In all three cases, though, that sample can eventually expired and was tossed, having never been used.

There are organic options, yes. But I wouldn't spend extra for organic if it's just the emergency backup plan that you will probably never use.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I had the dumb free sample I was sent still in the house and that was enough to call to me on the hardest nights.

I would never purposely have something I researched and picked out as 'best after breast' in the house. It would be too tempting to cave into and use on the hard nights where it would be so easy to give her to someone else with a bottle than just forge through it. It could potentially make breastfeeding harder and possibly unable to continue with altogether.

Its not a risk I personally would take knowing how hard things can be for me and how important breastfeeding is to me. I did start pumping at one month though to have a bit of a supply on hand.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artzy_fartzy68* 
no, in case of what? what kind of emergency are you imagining?
If your mean where you'll be separated from baby, then stock up the freezer with breastmilk.
If you mean an emergency where baby is sick, breastmilk is better for sick babies. I can't think of any other emergencies?

formula "on hand" is one of those booby traps that can catch you and destroy your nursing relationship when you're tired, or your supply is low b/c of a growth spurt, or your baby is cranky and MIL is in the house saying "maybe you don't make enough milk" etc.. it's not necessary to have it, and it's certainly "dangerous" to consider if you intend to breastfeed.

It's normal to worry, but my suggestion is to just stock up on breastmilk.









I agree with all of this.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Nope - no formula here. If something awful were to happen to me my best friend would nurse my baby.


----------



## THBVsMommy (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artzy_fartzy68* 
formula "on hand" is one of those booby traps that can catch you and destroy your nursing relationship when you're tired, or your supply is low b/c of a growth spurt, or your baby is cranky and MIL is in the house saying "maybe you don't make enough milk" etc.. it's not necessary to have it, and it's certainly "dangerous" to consider if you intend to breastfeed.

It's normal to worry, but my suggestion is to just stock up on breastmilk.









Yes to all of this! I have about a day's worth of pumped milk in my freezer, just in case.


----------



## crystal_buffaloe (Apr 30, 2010)

I still have the formula they gave me at the hospital -- I don't really know why I'm saving it, except I guess for some kind of unforeseen emergency. Maybe I'm thinking if I have it (and resent it) then I won't ever have to use it -- kind of a more serious version of taking along an umbrella so that it won't rain.

Anyway, we've got 88 ounces of EBM in the freezer right now.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes, I did keep a supply of formula-the free samples, which was a total of like six cans.

DD was EBF for her first 3 months. And that was a STRUGGLE. AF returned right away, and she refused to nurse during AF. She lost weight, she was 4 months old before she even weighed 10lbs. We had to give her pumped milk in a bottle, because she simply wasn't taking enough in just from nursing, though we tried for a while.

Then, because of her refusal to nurse during AF (which was regular right away and lasted for over a week) my supply took a pretty big hit. I gave up the struggle at about 5 and a half months old. At that point, she had been sleeping through the night for quite a while (on her own) and I was still waking myself up once or twice a night to pump, and still couldn't get enough nursing and pumping to maintain my supply. (there were also PPD issues involved etc. ) Still, I did have enough in the freezer that she got pumped milk only for another month.

So while we did have that free sample stash, we didn't crack it until she was 6 months old and I was not nursing anymore at that point anyway.

I plan to keep a small supply this time as well, but I am going to pump from the beginning and hope that I don't have the refusal to nurse during AF this time around. I think if I can avoid the AF nursing strike, and start pumping after each session right away (I have to go back to work, so I have to pump anyway) that I can avoid the supply issue and won't need it. If I don't use it, I will just donate it to someone who does need it. Besides, if I am not paying for it anyway, I don't see a point in not keeping it in case I do have the same issues and need to go to formula at some point. The samples are good for like a year so...

ETA: I meant that she was only nursed from the breast for 3 months, then breast and bottles of pumped milk for another 2.5, then just pumped milk from my freezer stash, then formula around 6 months.

ETA2: I always had a bottle of pumped milk ready to go in the fridge if I had to have a family member watching her, so that if they felt like she was hungry, even if she had JUST nursed, they still had something ready to feed-an already prepped bottle takes less work than having to prepare a bottle from an unopened can of powdered formula


----------



## nicky85 (Jul 10, 2010)

No. Unless all of the forces in the universe combine against you, I don't think you'll need it. Incidentally, one day my husband and I read the ingredients on the cans of formula at Whole Foods. We were absolutely astonished! Most of the "organic" formulas were loaded with high fructose corn syrup! I agree with the other moms that a stash of frozen milk can be a good idea. I don't do that right now because I'm with my son 24/7.

If you ever run into problems with breastfeeding there are several things you can do before resorting to formula, like checking for tongue-tie, getting the baby checked out by a pediatric chiropractor to see if there are jaw problems inhibiting latch, and (worse case scenario) finding a breastmilk donor. Formula is not necessary. I don't even keep disposable diapers on hand "just in case".

Not to offend anyone who has different beliefs than me (just using a metaphor!), but keeping things like formula on hand "just in case" seems like the same thing as sitting my son down when he's 12 and saying, "I want you to be chaste and save sex for marriage. But I don't think you can do it, so here's a condom." It's like planning on failure. The formula manufacturers of the world want you to believe that you need them. But you don't! Plan for success!!!!!


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

We've kept the free samples, but not for us... it's actually for my in-laws. They *always* run out of formula when they visit, so we give them the samples so they aren't running out to the store at 3:00 am.....
It honestly never tempted me to use it, even in those difficult nights.....
~maddymama


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

No. But I was just thinking today that I should probably have a little bm in the freezer "just in case".


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

No, I would not keep formula on hand.


----------



## fruitlove (Apr 16, 2008)

no, never

Quite honestly, it never even crossed my mind as an option.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

yes and no...
There is one small sample can of formula stored way up high I'm the only one that knows its there and its not something I think about all the time...
I'm kinda the opposite of many I'm not one to reduce to using formula if its around but rather its an odd comfort knowing its there but I have no need for it.
DD doesn't even take a bottle anymore though so its kinda pointless anyways.

Deanna


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

We live right across the street from a grocery store and a CVS, and the grocery store's 24 hours. If there were an emergency and I couldn't get to the baby and had no pumped milk (quite likely I wouldn't, I stink at pumping and have no desire to do so) my husband or whoever was watching the baby could go get some formula pretty easily. But I don't anticipate this situation.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

nope, we don't have any here. wouldn't consider it. i have 3 bags in the freezer for just in case and i pump fresh milk if i am going to be gone.


----------



## c'est moi (Sep 8, 2009)

no. in the age of 24-hour grocery and drug stores, i figure in a true "emergency" we could get some.


----------



## purplepaperclip (May 19, 2008)

I always had the samples sent to me in the cupboard, but never needed them. For me it wasn't like the siren's song luring me. It was just there collecting dust.


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

No, I don't even have bottles. Dh knows that if I were incapacitated he is to contact my bf and have her come to the hospital to pump bm from me for the baby (oh, the things you think of once you have kids







). If I were to die, I am sure dh and bf would find someone to nurse the baby since they know it is so incredibly important to me.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I had the little free sample they sent home with you. I never opened/used it and did have a stash in the freezer for a "emergency" but I would keep the free stuff for their first yr "just in case" we had nursing issues. We did have issues with both kids and were able to work through them with a lot of work on our part ( nursing strike with DS and pitting edema on breasts and mastitis with DD2) and never cracked the canister.









We live 30 minutes away from the closest 24hr store and if we did have issues where formula was actually needed I didn't want to travel that long and them pay for it when I had some for free yk.

After they were 12 months I would give it away to someone who does use formula. Do I think my kids would have drank it? Heck no but I forgot about it so there it sat with DS and decided I would do the same thing with DD2.

I know some people who have it in their homes are "tempted" to use it when the going gets tough but that wasn't a issue for me. If I had another baby and they still gave out free formula I would do the same again. Would I go BUY a canister of it? Nope


----------



## candelaria80 (Nov 21, 2009)

When DD was three weeks old I developed a clogged duct. It was so painful! Our LO was a marathon nurser, so she would eat every 30 minutes to 1.5 hours and every time she latched I thought I would pass out from the pain. The 2nd night of this I told DH to go to the store and pick up some formula in case we needed it. It was a completely emotional decision, I was a wreck. Luckily, I called my MW, she walked me through what to do and we got through it without having to use the formula.
I don't think I could have brought myself to use it and I don't think in the same situation I would do the same thing again. I was just a scared first time mama in lots of pain.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

No,we never did with DD (she's 2 now, so it's no longer relevant) and we don't plan to even with twins on the way. Once the twins come we will both be lactating, so if one of us were away or very sick hopefully the other could nurse. If we for some unforseen reason can't produce enough milk between us, we'll look into donated milk. If we can't work out then that would be the time to go get some formula. With DD (and only one lactating mama) I had a small supply of pumped milk in the freezer that someone could use if I were incapacitated unexpectedly. I was rarely away from DD in the first 9 months of her life though so it was unlikely that I would be delayed away from her. After that solids were an option if she was truly hungry.

I did have gallbladder surgery when she was 4mo and she lived on pumped milk for 10-12 hrs. However, I had about a week's notice for that one, so I just pumped about 8 bottles (she used 3 or 4). I was a good pumper though. If I was unable to pump, I could have bought formula at that point also.

I do know what kind of formula I would use and where I could purchase it (so does DP) if it were to come up. I can't imagine many circumstances where I wouldnt have time to get to the store.


----------



## laketahoemama (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses! I should've mentioned that the reason I've been worried about this is that I have no frozen reserves, and I feel a bit uneasy without that safety net, if I were to be hospitalized or suddenly need to go on medication or something.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie T* 
If I had another baby and they still gave out free formula I would do the same again. Would I go BUY a canister of it? Nope









I had cans of free samples with my first who was born in the hospital and never considered using them, even with a rough first 6 weeks of nursing. One reason I haven't just gone out and bought any is that I'm hesitant to give any money to formula companies. But, since my DD was born at home I don't have any samples.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artzy_fartzy68* 
no, in case of what? what kind of emergency are you imagining?
If your mean where you'll be separated from baby, then stock up the freezer with breastmilk.

I don't understand how one goes about 'stocking up' though. It seems that I don't have any 'extra' milk. Do you just pump a little at a time and then freeze it when you fill a bag?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicky85* 
No. Unless all of the forces in the universe combine against you, I don't think you'll need it.

Thank you for saying this. I'm prone to over-preparing and sometimes lose perspective on how rare these things are.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicky85* 
Incidentally, one day my husband and I read the ingredients on the cans of formula at Whole Foods. We were absolutely astonished! Most of the "organic" formulas were loaded with high fructose corn syrup!

Yuck.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

No, but I actually experienced about a week of worry/concern when my youngest was about 5 months old. I lost my entire freezer stash (a considerable amount about 300oz!) because the freezer door did not shut all the way one day and we didn't notice it. I literally cried (especially because I was supposed to send 200oz out to a mama that I was private donating to!)

So for about a week, I was really stressing! I work full time, so I obviously pump. I am a good pumper, and almost always have excess, but the thought of not having that freezer stash was very scary to me! At the end of the week I had 30-40oz in the freezer, and I started to relax a little. In the back of my mind, though, I was thinking of plan A, plan B, and plan C!

Plan A: One of my lactating friends either give me some of their expressed milk, or come nurse my baby (three of my friends have nursed him, so that was an easy Plan A).

Plan B: Start solids a little earlier to make the milk last longer.

Plan C: Supplement with something. I wasn't sure what that something was going to be...would I just add a bit of water to the expressed milk to stretch it? Would I add a bit of rice milk? Would I add an ounce of formula?

Now none of these had to be implemented, because I work 15 minutes from home. But there was the chance of a last-minute business trip (hence why I always try to keep 100-200oz in the freezer, enough for me to be gone 3-4 days at least).

So yeah...I understand the worry.

I also understand the "what if some natural disaster like Katrina/tornado/flood/fire/earthquake happened and I got killed, and the stores had no formula or there is no safe water?" I think it could be prudent to put a can of formula and a couple gallons of water in your emergency kit, if you have such a thing. If you survived the disaster, perhaps that can of of formula could save another baby.


----------



## Miss Chris (May 7, 2007)

I don't keep formula on hand but I do have a little freezer stash that has come in handy just this week. I'm getting my cycles back and am in a low milk phase between ovulation and menstruation (the same thing happened with my DD) and while I'm taking some supplements and nursing constantly to increase my supply, last night I was exhausted and I pulled a bag of milk out of the freezer. I don't like giving my boy a bottle but it was such a relief to me to know that even if he had to have a bottle, at least for now I can still give him breastmilk.

There is a point to this, I mean to answer your question about how you get a "stockpile".

As soon as our nursing relationship was established I started including a single pumping session every morning with the first feeding. I am not a good pumper and am totally unable to get "letdown" for the pump so I have to nurse the baby on one side and pump simultaneously on the other side to get anything. After a few days of this my supply increased to to provide this one extra "feed" every day.

For me it's a matter of slow and steady wins the race. I pumped every morning whether I intended to use it anytime soon or not. I only got 2-3 oz a day but after a week I had 16oz divided up among 7 little bags, and so on. At this point I have about 60oz in the freezer "just in case".

Now in my situation, I am at home and am very seldom separated from my baby. As of now the only bottle he has ever successfully taken was from me, last night. He refused to take it every other time we tried. But it makes me feel comfortable to know that in case of an emergency he'd be okay for a day or two.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laketahoemama* 
I don't understand how one goes about 'stocking up' though. It seems that I don't have any 'extra' milk. Do you just pump a little at a time and then freeze it when you fill a bag?


so you only want to put 2-3 oz in every bag. iit is easier to thaw that way. i just pump out 2-3 oz once a day and freeze it right away. i have 2 dozen little bags in there. i have them in a plastic freezer tub. you want to get the bags that are for freezing milk. they are thicker and then store them in something. that helps keep them longer i heard.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

You mean, for a newborn baby that you are SAHMing with, or what?

I didn't pump well. I have had oversupply and it still took for-evah to pump just two ounces. Still, I agree that if it makes you feel better, do try to pump. (Incidentally, I do better hand expressing.)

If you are hospitalized or something, and there is really, truly no milk and no way to pump there, then it is just so easy for someone to run to a store and pick up some formula, it really is. I mean, unless you are in the middle of absolutely nowhere. But your baby is what, nearly a year! In the worst case scenario, could she not have blended organic yoghurt with some banana or something for sweetener, taken through a sippy, until the formula could be obtained? (Or even, if she takes some solids, instead of formula?)

I understand your concern but I think you have way more options than keeping formula on hand.


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

Nope. And I never got the hang of pumping or felt like doing it anyway, so no stash of frozen breastmilk either. We have a 24 hour grocery store in town in case I had ever gotten hit by a bus or something.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

For me, to get the frozen supply, I just pumped each morning when I got up for about 10mins per side. It took about 2-3 days to build up an excess supply but I usually got a few oz per session (it varied from 2oz to 6 or 8oz per session). i found it really amazing to watch my milk come out like that so it wasn't awful or anything. I froze mostly in 2 or 4 oz increments so you wouldn't have to waste any if she just wanted a small bottle. I reheated it in a bottle warmer that I got for like $1 at a garage sale. DP gave her a bottle most evenings after she got home so I could have a couple of hours without a babe at the boob. I stopped around 5 months because DD refused all bottles at that point so I just nursed her. I don't know if I'd get anything now, though I plan to try when the twins come to stimulate supply.


----------



## bubbamummy (Feb 25, 2009)

Nope, I exclusively pump for DD and pump WAY WAY more than she eats, I have almost 500oz in the freezer so absolutely no need for formula. I attempted to give it to my son a few times when he was a baby due to one reason or another and he would never willingly drink it, he would take a mouthful and grimace. I was never able to get him to drink more than a few mouthfuls. Im pretty sure DD wouldnt even entertain the idea, she is much more of a miss-priss


----------



## aikigypsy (Jun 17, 2007)

We were given some formula and bottles before DD was born, and DH insisted on taking home the free stuff from the hospital. I had thought that maybe when I went out DD could have a bottle of formula, but by the time we tried it (once, 6 weeks postpartum) she had no interest in the bottle whatsoever.

It was just a waste, IMO, and I will not get any again unless in some crazy unforeseen circumstance we really need it.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Nope, never. Nor did I ever have a 'stash' of breastmilk. I despise pumping with a passion, and ds2 has never taken a bottle (though he does now take a sippy, yay!!). But its never something that really crossed my mind - I always knew I'd breastfeed and formula was just never an optino for me/us.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

No. I've had four children and never kept formula in the house. If anything horrible happened to me, I have friends who would have nursed the babies (who are now 9, 6, 4, and 3).


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Nope. I think it can be kind of a 'dangerous' thing to have around. Sometimes people feed it to your baby and you don't want them to. Or sometimes in a moment of frustration you reach for it. And for new moms, especially, it can be too much of a temptation.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i have a free can sample in the cabinet. it's never tempted me or anything, and we have some milk in the deep freeze but not enough as i would like.
i don't throw it out, because, well, you never know. what if i had a car wreck or something? i think going to the store would be the last thing anybody would want to do.. plus, you know, if the world were taken over by zombies and we couldn't leave the house, that can would buy us a week or so, right?


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Nope. If something horrible happened to me, that's what 24-hour drug stores are for.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

Heavens no.


----------



## Detcb (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hildare* 
plus, you know, if the world were taken over by zombies and we couldn't leave the house, that can would buy us a week or so, right?











O/T why can't you bf if zombies have taken over?


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

nope. the first few weeks were awful with DS-- it wouldn't have been wise to have it in the house. Plus, stores are open 24/7 here, I"m sure I could get my hands on it if I needed it.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

No, we don't ever have formula in the house. In some extreme situation, like I was suddenly hospitalized for an extended period and their was no more breastmilk in the freezer, DH would have no problem going to the grocery or 24 hour pharmacy that are minutes from the house and picking up formula. Otherwise, it may tempt some well-meaning individual to slip my child a bottle and I would be livid.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

No... and i don't have any frozen breastmilk, either... *shrug*


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

I have a can of Earth's best organic soy or something like that, I picked up during early BFing issues. I gave it to DD one night when I thought my nipples were going to fall off. The sight of her drinking formula from a bottle hurt me worse than my nipples, so that was the end of that.

I have a stock of frozen breastmilk that I keep supplied for when I'm away and emergencies.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Nope. I do have frozen breast milk though. I WOHM, so most days I pump a bit extra, and freeze it 3oz at a time. I'd say I usually end up with about 9-12 ounces extra every week.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Detcb* 









O/T why can't you bf if zombies have taken over?

the can's for us! it might take a while to increase my supply enough to feed the whole fam and the animals too! lol


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hildare* 
the can's for us! it might take a while to increase my supply enough to feed the whole fam and the animals too! lol











This thread reminds me of when my first was a couple weeks old and we were expecting a blizzard. I asked DH if he thought we should pick up some formula "just in case" and he said "Just in case what, your boob freezes off?"









Anyway, no, I don't and wouldn't. Statistically, just having it in the house makes you more likely to use it. That's why the formula companies send more to mothers who check the breastfeeding box than they do to those who check they'll be formula feeding. I'm a die hard breastfeeder, and I almost used it my first night home with my first. It was DH who stood strong.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

No, I don't and wouldn't. it is like temptation (or would have been in those difficult early weeks)

I gave all my sample cans to friends that were formula feeding. Many switched around 6 months from breast to formula.

I have frozen stash; I WOH and DH and I like the occasional date night, so it is handy to have. I pump a little after each nursing session when I am home, and freeze once I get to 4 oz. that is about what DS takes in a bottle. I am not sure how much I have frozen, but probably enough for 2 days if absolutely necessary. A good friend has a mondo freezer stash and would lend me some if I needed it.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

No, never. I breast feed not formula feed and thus there is no need. I believe there was a study that said that people who keep formula "just in case" are far less likely to breastfeed successfully.

I never understand where "sample" cans come from. I wrote a strongly worded letter to my hospital when they tried to give them to me. They knew I was breastfeeding and frankly I was outraged. I've seen the bags at my traditional ped's office but have never, once been offerred them. I would frankly leave the office if it happened.

I would add that I work full time and pump. My freezer stash is in another freezer and I always keep some in the regular freezer "just in case."

If there was truly an emergency with my health than I have a stash until an appropriate transition is made.

It isn't like formula is hard to find but the onlyway my kids will ever have formula is if a freak accident takes them off, and I would probably get donor milk any way. =)


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

laketahoemama said:


> I don't understand how one goes about 'stocking up' though. It seems that I don't have any 'extra' milk. Do you just pump a little at a time and then freeze it when you fill a bag?
> 
> 
> > I have a lot of SAHM friends who don't even have bottles. But I knew I was going to go back to work so I made it a pump to once in the morning after babe woke up but before nap. I built my supply over time by adding the session.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

We kept a couple of free sample cans in the basement. I had horrible problems nursing but I'm incredibly stubborn so I wasn't tempted by it, but I hear many people are. I wouldn't have bought any if I didn't get the cans in the mail. We live less than a mile or two away from about 10 drugstores (seems there's one on every corner!) so if we had a real emergency, DH or whoever could run to the store for formula & bottles/cups.

I nursed at the breast exclusively (well, we did teach DS to drink milk an oz or so out of an open cup when he was ~2 months old, in case of emergency) and I had a several-times-an-hour nurser... I do remember laying wide awake in bed one night panicking about what would happen if I had to go to the ER suddenly or something (wouldn't have wanted him to have formula then either). So I pumped about 3oz a day for a month or so (probably less), and it's still sitting there in the freezer over a year later... which reminds me, I should probably throw it out...

But unless you're in the middle of nowhere & the nearest store is over an hour away, I wouldn't worry about keeping formula on hand. I would pump about a day's worth of milk, a little each day, so you know there's something to tide baby over in a small emergency; a big/long-term emergency would probably require other measures...


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't.

With #2, I did have a sample can. At 9 months old, I was hospitalized for 5 days. My parents tried to feed him formula, which he refused. He finally drank....gasp...._chocolate_ milk for 5 days. And, he's fine. Fine and healthy these days. No, it wasn't the best solution, but it was fine, and I was back with him 5 days later.

So, if my kids nad I can survive that, I figure we don't need to keep formula around just in case.


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 









This thread reminds me of when my first was a couple weeks old and we were expecting a blizzard. I asked DH if he thought we should pick up some formula "just in case" and he said *"Just in case what, your boob freezes off?"*



















I like to keep our freezer stash well stocked. Not just for work, but also in case something were to happen to me healthwise. I like to know that DD always has breastmilk available. I also have bags in the freezer at MIL's and my sisters just in case.


----------



## Bebe's Mom (Jun 10, 2010)

Nope. I just gat a sample can in the mail the other day. I took it right over to the food bank. I am a SAHm,so there is no reason for me to have it..I don't pump either, so no stock in the freezer. She is 10 mos now and can survive on solids if I am not around for a few hours, which is a very rare occurance anyways..


----------



## mediumcrunch (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes. I keep the free stuff that inevitably arrives in my mailbox. I have never used it though BUT having been hospitalized, had conscious sedation and general anesthesia and had surgery with an exclusively breastfed baby I know that s*it happens. Although I nursed my dd/ds right up until I was wheeled in and nursed her/him as soon as I was home (three hours after surgery). Not fun nursing with fresh surgical incisions but we did it and did fine.
If something more seriou happened I wouldn't want dh having to run out (and it would be an hour where we live) to find formula.
I don't own a decent pump (just the manual that comes with the medela individual pumping set) and don't pump except when dc have been hsopitalized (like in the NICU).


----------



## buckeyedoc (Nov 9, 2006)

I never kept formula in the house and won't do it this time, but I always did have a giant freezer stash of EBM because I work outside the home and pump during the day. I started building a little stash by pumping every day or two once the babies were a week or two old, usually in the morning after a breastfeeding session so that there was some extra milk available. Once I went back to work, I would generally get a little extra every day and add that to the freezer.

I do recall having an _awful_ time getting DS#1 to breastfeed (took about 3 months to really get the latch right and get rid of thrush) and going out on my porch to find a big box of formula that came in the mail sitting there like a message from God or something. Grrrr. I donated it so I wouldn't be tempted.


----------



## Ambyrkatt (May 27, 2005)

Nope, we've never had formula in our house either. I don't see the point. If you are determined to breastfeed, then having it around it a bad I idea. Like many others, we did have a stash of BM in the freezer, but we rarely ever touched it.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

No, I keep a freezer stash on hand just in case.


----------



## feminist~mama (Mar 6, 2002)

We have the free can. We kept it for natural disaster type scenario.

I really hope we never need it, for many reasons! I have over 100 ounces of EBM in the freezer too, so it's not likely to be necessary.


----------



## KatWozBlue (Dec 21, 2009)

I keep the free can I get as a sample, it doesn't tempt me at all, so its no biggie to have it in the house.

When my son was 4 months old (6 years ago), my father suffered a heart attack and ended up having open heart surgery, and because my stepmother was out of the country, I was with him in the hospital for three days (7 to 7) and though I had bm frozen in the freezer, it wasn't a lot, so he did have to take a couple feedings of formula the first day while I pumped at the hospital. It happened so quickly that there wasn't enough time to get a bunch ready. I was upset about it, but my father needed me and he had no one else. Once I pumped that first day, we didn't have to touch any more formula, but it was a godsend to have some on hand.

my father ended up recovering


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

I believe I have had formula in my house three times... and all three times they were samples sent to someone else in my circle of friends who weren't going to use it so they gave it to me to pass on it someone who was already formula feeding.

So the answer for me would be no. I don't keep drugs/medical supplies (which is how I view formula for me, I'd only use it in the presence of a medical condition) I am unlikely to ever need on hand, I will go and get them if and when they became necessary and otherwise there is no point.


----------



## hapi2help (Mar 14, 2006)

This past Friday morning at 730 am I was nursing my 3 week old and at 9 am I was being transported by ambulance to the er. I kept a "just in case" formula sample, something never needed in 2 years of bfing my DS, in the pantry. As I was being rushed out the door I could tell my gf were it was. I had not started a freezer supple as we were having oversupply issues so pumping was not happening.

I am having to pump and dump now too so thank goodness I have another option.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hapi2help* 

I am having to pump and dump now too so thank goodness I have another option.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

So sorry to hear of your emergency hospitalization! Just want to make sure that you know that it is very rare that moms need to pump and dump. Very few medications are not compatible with breastfeeding (radioactive treatments, chemotherapy, and lithium if baby is not being monitored are the few that I can think of off the top of my head.)

You may not have had time to check your medications with an IBCLC or Hale's Medications and Mother's Milk. If this is the case and you post here we can check for you. I'd hate for you to be pumping and dumping unnecessarily.








Feel better soon!


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Nope, never have. I would be calling every nursing mother I know and asking them for help before using formula.


----------



## hapi2help (Mar 14, 2006)

I am full of radioactive material and do not feel comfortable passing that one. I know and love hale.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hapi2help* 
I am full of radioactive material and do not feel comfortable passing that one. I know and love hale.
_Posted via Mobile Device_









Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------

